
7 Really Good Unsubscribe Pages and Preference Centers - matthelbig
https://explore.reallygoodemails.com/7-really-good-unsubscribe-pages-preference-centers-dbf7e838aea5
======
mevlow
Great to see some good examples rather than just getting pissed at people for
unsubscribing and digitally saying "you are dead to me"

